

Ask Pex - lucb1e
http://www.pexforfun.com/

======
lucb1e
My solution:

[http://pexforfun.com/default.aspx?language=CSharp&code=0...](http://pexforfun.com/default.aspx?language=CSharp&code=0ALsvQdgHEmWJSYvbcp7f0r1StfgdKEIgGATJNiQQBDswYjN5pLsHWlHIymrKoHKZVZlXWYWQMztnbz33nvvvffee__997o7nU4n99%2f%2fP1xmZAFs9s5K2smeIYCqyB8%2ffnwfPyLWTbG8SF9fN22_OEyS1XpSFtN0WmZNk76sq4s6W6S%2fOElT%2faJps5Z%2f1Hjt5foHPyjzLf2rucMt0%2fTu3fQkW6bX1Tq9qos2T6fVLE%2fbKm2q8pJ_mecEDm%2f_Hulx8zZ9mb%2fjL%2fM8nVdX1HfV5PxyVudjBvhaOqjWLXWVfpZ_9NEhf35e1elWsWzTgj7cOaQfj9Nm%2fDxfXrRz_uuTTwxG8qBlu1hRW7x0p%2fle8f30k%2fTeoddEu%2fiEmkznWX1nC_2PpP3HP%2fg4%2fT0YwHa692n6CL%2fekZd%2fCf9b5_26XioMfPFLkl_S3L37u57If0lIa%2fnri2JaV0113o6JDONnRO78qqrfdqfidVWu26JavvdcENTjplkv8vFZ86JqX6zLcqtRrDHC730%2fnRJBlvmV%2fGnI9%2f1hCk%2fjFPZ7elOv862Ps4%2fTx5_lTOZfKD%2foT6Kidk8I4DNL6q0tbrOd0ot3MDF30t8dhP6EP4gQGkjLeLemd5Te%2f08AAAD%2f%2fw%3d%3d)

